

VMware introduces log analytics tool - vCenter Log Insight - jayp
http://cto.vmware.com/introducing-vmware-vcenter-log-insight/

======
jayp
I have been an engineer on the Log Insight team since prior to VMware
acquisition (which happened 10 months ago -- see
[http://cto.vmware.com/vmware-acquires-log-insight-
technology...](http://cto.vmware.com/vmware-acquires-log-insight-technology-
and-team-from-pattern-insight/)).

To make it interesting to the Hacker News crowd, I can provide some insights
into how our acquisition went -- from a small startup to launching the product
at a huge company with a large sales team.

Please let me know if you have any questions, comments, etc.

